# HO Slot Car Racing



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For years the HO Slot Car Racing site has been a resource for many people. With Greg Braun's passing a number of people have expressed the concern that the site will go dead and its contents will be lost. It is my intention to capture most of the site and save it as a PDF document. I can put the PDF on my Google Drive site so anyone with a link can see it and download their own copy.
There is a copyright issue that I will see if I can address before I make it available via Google Drive.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

@Rich Dumas

I can let vertical scope know about the site and its possible availability. What is the link to it? There overall vision is all things automotive and they already own the slot forum.

Once you can work out the copy right questions/issues we could also set up a section here in the slot car forum to archive the information - into the same structure or as one thread here at HobbyTalk.

There are also some sites that archive pages from the internet and store them as viewable pages if someone wants to do that process.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the link: HO Slot Car Racing
The site is quite extensive. The Slotcar Monsters site went dead, but most of it is now available via WaybackMachine. Another site that disappeared fairly recently was Modelmotorist. Thrre is a search box on the Slotcar Monsters WaybackMachine site and I was able to find an archived version of Modelmotorist there. Useful Information about HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Hobbies
I am quite familiar with what are called intellectual properties, those include patents, copyrights and trademarks. Most people think that the things that they find on the Internet are in the public domain, but in fact that is seldom the case. Unlike patents and trademarks copyrights do not have to be registered, as soon as something unique is put into tangible form it is subject to copyright and in the US its creator would have the exclusive use of it for his lifetime plus another 70 years (if I remember correctly) for his heirs. The owner of a copyright can sell, license or give away the rights. There are no copyright police, the owner has to take legal action to enforce his copyright. Once your picture, novel, poem, song, etc. gets loose you can have a problem. For one thing you might be unaware that the cute picture of your cat that you put on Facebook now appears on the T-shirts that someone is selling on eBay.
Getting back to the issue at hand Greg Braun is not going to complain that his site has been hijacked, but he does have a sister. If I can contact her I might get permission to do what I have proposed. In addition I presume that Greg had a considerable inventory when he passed away and that may be up for grabs. I am not interested in that myself, but someone out there might buy the whole lot if the price was right.


----------



## SlotcaRacer (Apr 29, 2020)

Rich Dumas said:


> For years the HO Slot Car Racing site has been a resource for many people. With Greg Braun's passing a number of people have expressed the concern that the site will go dead and its contents will be lost. It is my intention to capture most of the site and save it as a PDF document. I can put the PDF on my Google Drive site so anyone with a link can see it and download their own copy.
> There is a copyright issue that I will see if I can address before I make it available via Google Drive.


Wow, I just got news of this!! I have used his information over the past 20 years, including building his layouts, and lap timing system. Hopefully his extensive information will remain available to all the H.O. slot car racing community. May he rest in peace, and be forever be remembered!!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a site called WaybackMachine that saves defunct websites. There is also software available to capture an entire website so you can save it for yourself.
I have completed the PDF version of the HO Slot Car Racing site. Not all of the material from the site has been included in the PDF version. Part of the site is actually a catalog that I chose to omit. There are hyperlinks to the various sections and ones at the end of the individual sections to navigate back to the home page. Hyperlinks included in the text itself may no longer work. Because of the way the original site was formatted it was difficult to get everything to line up, but at least everything is readable. I did do some minor editing to correct some grammar or spacing issues, but I resisted the temptation to make substantial changes.
Since the material included in the document is subject to copyright I have decided not to make it available on the Internet at this time.


----------

